
My Experiences as a Black Computer Science Student at Stanford - toddkazakov
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/debugging-codeswitching-my-experiences-black-computer-williams
======
coreyp_1
Wow... talk about microaggressions...

Imagine that a white guy had said:

1.) My perfect advisor would be a white male. He would understand where I come
from.

2.) Only a white male can speak my language.

3.) The closest thing I could find to a white male was a Mexican. He's cool
and all, but he knows he's not white enough to really identify with me.

4\. I hate having to talk like the other people here... it's like we're
supposed to actually communicate or something! Why can't we just speak
American?

In other words.... here it comes.... THIS DUDE IS RACIST AND DOESN'T EVEN
RECOGNIZE IT!!!!

